# quand je serai parti



## Icetrance

Bonjour,

Que dirait-on le plus naturellement en France?

J_e t'appellerai quand je serai parti.

Je t'appellerai quand je partirai.

Je t'appellerai après être parti._


Je pense que c'est la troisième phrase qu'on dirait le plus naturellement, puis la première et enfin la deuxième.

Que diriez-vous mes amis?

J'ai peut-être tout faux.


----------



## ratounette

Bonjour, la deuxième phrase n'a pas exactement le même sens que les deux autres. "je t'appellerai quand je partirai" sera plutôt utilisé si on appelle au moment de partir. les deux autres phrases seront utilisées si on appelle après être parti. Dans ce cas, les deux seront utilisées couramment même si, moi, j'ai une préférence pour la troisième.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

D'accord avec Ratounette ... même si ma préférence d'usage va à la première  .


----------



## Areyou Crazy

pour etre plus réaliste ; en france on dirait '' je t'appellerai demain , peut - etre''!


----------



## Calamitintin

Ou "je t'appellerai une fois parti". Enfin je crois que c'est ce que je dirais...si j'étais un garçon bien sûr  !


----------



## geve

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> D'accord avec Ratounette ... même si ma préférence d'usage va à la première  .


Pareil pour moi. Je crois que j'utilise rarement la tournure "après être [participe passé]" à l'oral.


----------



## itka

Enfin... En français, on emploie plutôt des noms que des verbes :
_"je t'appellerai après mon départ"_


----------



## Icetrance

ratounette said:


> Bonjour, la deuxième phrase n'a pas exactement le même sens que les deux autres. "je t'appellerai quand je partirai" sera plutôt utilisé si on appelle au moment de partir. les deux autres phrases seront utilisées si on appelle après être parti. Dans ce cas, les deux seront utilisées couramment même si, moi, j'ai une préférence pour la troisième.



Vous avez bien raison. La deuxième n'a pas exactement le même sens que les deux autres. Mais, voilà, trois phrases qui ont, plus ou moins, le même sens.

J'aime bien la suggestion d'Itka, "après mon départ."

Mais, enfin, qui croire? 

Je pense avoir entendu «Je le ferais quand je partirai» avant, mais ...

Comment exprimer l'idée d'appeller quelqu'un au même moment que de son départ anticipé? Il faudrait donc dire quelque chose comme «Je t'appellerai quand je partirai» (si on est parti pour employer un verbe ).


----------



## geve

Icetrance said:


> Mais, enfin, qui croire?


Ben, tout le monde ? Il n'y a pas de contradiction dans les posts précédents, mais différentes options et l'embarras du choix !


Icetrance said:


> Comment exprimer l'idée d'appeller quelqu'un au même moment que de son départ anticipé? Il faudrait donc dire quelque chose comme «Je t'appellerai quand je partirai» (si on est parti pour employer un verbe ).


Oui, oui, cette phrase est très bien. On peut aussi utiliser le présent :_ Je t'appelle dès que je pars_.


----------



## Icetrance

geve said:


> Ben, tout le monde ? Il n'y a pas de contradiction dans les posts précédents, mais différentes options et l'embarras du choix ! Si, si, il y a de la contradiction, les préférences citées ci-dessus se contredisent.
> 
> 
> Oui, oui, cette phrase est très bien. On peut aussi utiliser le présent :_ Je t'appelle dès que je pars_. Oui, oui, pas vraiment correct, mais ça se dit très naturellement



Merci bien pour ton aide


----------



## ratounette

Oui, c'est vrai Geve, en y réfléchissant, à l'oral on dit moins facilement "après être parti". De toute façon, même si la deuxième phrase n'a pas exactement le même sens que les deux autres, c'est celle que l'on utilise le plus couramment ou "je t'appelle quand je pars".


----------



## Icetrance

ratounette said:


> Oui, c'est vrai Geve, en y réfléchissant, à l'oral on dit moins facilement "après être parti". De toute façon, même si la deuxième phrase n'a pas exactement le même sens que les deux autres, c'est celle que l'on utilise le plus couramment ou "je t'appelle quand je pars".



Merci

C'est bien ça! Alors qu'il est sans doute plus correct de dire «Je t'appellerai quand je partirai», on préfère éviter le temps futur dans une telle phrase, surtout dans la langue de tous les jours.

Donc, on dira plus naturellement «Je t'appelle quand je pars» ou «Je t'appelle dès que je pars»

Ça y est


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je dis... 

_Je vais t'appeler en partant _ou_ Je t'appelle juste avant de partir._ 

Mais il m'arrive rarement d'appeler _après mon départ/une fois partie. _


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Moi je dis...
> 
> _Je vais t'appeler en partant _ou_ Je t'appelle juste avant de partir._
> 
> Mais il m'arrive rarement d'appeler _après mon départ/une fois partie. _



Je n'ai jamais pensé à la possibilité «en partant». C'est bien, ça!

C'est comme on dit souvent, «Je le ferai en rentrant». I will do it on my way home/when I get home.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dans le langage courant, on utilisera fréquemment "je t'appelle en partant" ou "je t'appelle dès que je pars" (le présent est très adaptable...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

D'accord avec Gève (#9) et PZ (#15) : il me viendrait naturellement d'utiliser le présent ici.


----------



## Mathius

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!!!!

Je pense que la phrase la plus naturel serait la première: Je t'appellerai quand je serai parti.

Bonne journée!!!!


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord pour ce qui est du présent.  En fait, je dis indifféremment (selon l'humeur du moment, je suppose) _je t'appelle_ ou _je vais t'appeler_. Ce que je ne dis pas, c'est _je t'appellerai_.  

Je t'appelle/je vais t'appeler en partant /avant de partir 
Mais
Je vais t'appeler une fois partie/après mon départ (je ne mettrais pas le présent ici)


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> Dans le langage courant, on utilisera fréquemment "je t'appelle en partant" ou "je t'appelle dès que je pars" (le présent est très adaptable...)



Je vous crois tous

Y-aura-t-il ceux et celles qui emploieront le temps futur à l'oral dans une telle phrase?  Car c'est plus correct, après tout. 

_Je t'appellerai en partant
Je t'appellerai quand je partirai
_
Je pense qu'en certains cas, il faut bien employer le temps futur.

Je le ferai en rentrant chez moi = I will do it when I get home

On ne dirait pas: Je le fais en rentrant chez moi (ça désignerait une situation où je fais normalement quoi que ce soit en rentrant chez moi.) Et non pas «sur mon chemin du retour, mais en arrivant chez moi»


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si, si, on le dit : je le fais en rentrant chez moi. Sois-en assuré. Ça sera fait. C'est une quasi certitude. C'est comme si c'était fait !


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Bien d'accord pour ce qui est du présent.  En fait, je dis indifféremment (selon l'humeur du moment, je suppose) _je t'appelle_ ou _je vais t'appeler_. Ce que je ne dis pas, c'est _je t'appellerai_.
> 
> Je t'appelle/je vais t'appeler en partant /avant de partir
> Mais
> Je vais t'appeler une fois partie/après mon départ (je ne mettrais pas le présent ici)


Encore des différence régionales… Moi, je dis _je t'appellerai_ et parfois _je t'appelle_. De plus, dans ce contexte, je ne dis _je vais t'appeler_ que si je veux insister que c'est bien mon intention de le faire comme dans _Mais oui ! Je vais t'appeler quand je pars. Je ne vais pas oublier ; ne t'inquiète pas !_


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> De plus, dans ce contexte, je ne dis _je vais t'appeler_ que si je veux insister que c'est bien mon intention de le faire comme dans _Mais oui ! Je vais t'appeler quand je pars. Je ne vais pas oublier ; ne t'inquiète pas !_


 
Je précise que je n'écrit pas au nom de tous les québécois. J'ai plus tendance à m'exprimer au futur proche qu'au futur simple, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit un caractéristique régionale. Ou peut-être que oui. Si je dis je vais t'appeler, c'est en effet que c'est bien mon intention.

_Je t'appellerai... un de ces quatre. Je vais t'appeler avant de partir... promis. _


----------

